# Greetings from new member and new shooter



## sarge1405 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just found this great website and have been looking at all the good information that you all provide. I am a recent owner of a new bow (Ross CR331) and have been shooting now for about a month. I plan to shoot a lot over the next year, and look forward to taking a Minnesota whitetail next fall with an arrow.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome sarge*

Welcome to the largest archery forum on the net. Check out the FRQ at top left of page. Ask questions in the proper forum and you will get plenty of answers. All will not work for you, but you have to figure out what does work. There are no strangers on here, but there are some strange ones on here. Join a local league and learn to shoot better inside and then take all you learn outside. Have fun and Practice Practice Practice. AC


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk sarge1405. Have fun here.


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome, as a fairly new member myself I've found this place to be the absolute best source of reliable info on archery out there.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Hello and welcome*

Hello, and welcome. I myself am new to archery talk. This sight is great and very informative. Look forward to chatting with you and if there's anything i can help you with just let me know. Good luck and as always (SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT.):smile:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome Sarge1405. 
Nice to see another Minnesotan (and Ross owner) on the board. 


John


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to AT , and good luck next season arrowing a buck .


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk Sarge!


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Hope you have success with your hunt next fall. I remember when I started 3 years ago and got my first buck. Awesome.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## kitchbow (Dec 7, 2006)

*welcome*

welcome to the world of archery and best of luck getting your first buck but why wait until then when turkey season is right around the corner ------- nothing like taking a big gobbler with your bow     welcome to archerytalk


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

*Hello, and welcome to Archery Talk from Columbus, GA.

Hope you have a good day.

Bobby*


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## wcasey755 (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

